# Brisbane area knitters



## kezza81 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi all, was just wondering if any of the members from the Brisbane area would like to arrange a meet up, was thinking about going to a couple of yarn shops, and thought it would be good to catch up with fellow KP members. Please let me know when would be best, was thinking about a Saturday morning, maybe August 27th or next month sometime?
Regards to all,
Kerrie


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Kezza
I would be interested in the future but can't make it now - off on an outback holiday for a couple of months - should get a bit of knitting done!! would be in the next one


----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

hi kezza think thats a great idea i am on the gold coast and would luv to be in it. i do not drive and travel by public transport


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

good idea i live in beenleigh and would love to meet others


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

I would be interested too depending on the day. Would be great to meet others. Not sure if it is safe for me to be in a yarn store though!!! Have trouble controlling myself - lol.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

i know what you mean yarn shops effect me that way too but it would be great if we can get together


----------



## jencollect (May 9, 2011)

Hi Kerrie, I would love to meet up, would be great to meet you could do morning of 27th,have my grandson's birthday party at 1 o'clock !! Jenny


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

kerri, would love to meet up. How about an early lunch at Sizzlers or similar? Shirley.


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

I could also do morning of 27th.


----------



## RuthHud (May 3, 2011)

Sounds like fun. I'll be travelling to Brisbane for work in early October. Might have to keep my eyes out for yarn shops!


----------



## Suzy Sparkle (May 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,
It looks as though we're all over the place, but what a great idea to meet up. I can't do the 27th but am interested in keeping in touch regarding any future gatherings. Thanks, and have fun if you get together on 27th!
Suzy


----------



## Suzy Sparkle (May 9, 2011)

PS Oops I forgot to say that I'm in Doolandella (SW Brisbane). There's not much in the way of yarn stores around this area - only Spotlight. I noticed a good one on line the other day, but it's on the northside (can't remember where, but a good hour from here.)


----------



## Stink (Jun 20, 2011)

Please advise date, time and place and I shall try and make it.


----------



## kezza81 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok, so it looks like I wont be able to make it this weekend, thanks to my local post office having a huge stuff up with all my mail, and sending my tax cheque back to the ATO. So unfortunately no funds to do anything yet, will hopefully be able to make it on the 10th, if anyone is still interested.Sorry for the stuff up, was so looking forward to going this weekend, really need to get started on Christmas presents, shall have to make do with what I already got.


----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

hi kezza, i was unable to make it this wkend either so i shall keep the 10th free. how are we going to arrange this meeting??? everyone lives so far apart . maybe if we arrange a meeting point like sth bank or somewhere that would be convenient for all who want to meet up.i live in nerang area, i dont know yr area and there is a lady from redcliffe which is a long way from sth bank. im still interested in a meeting tho.


----------



## kezza81 (Apr 21, 2011)

I think south bank would be a good starting place, then we could all jump on a train to yarn over at keppera, and over to redcliffe later on if everyone was willing. i am dying to check out threuchts, as they sell knit picks needles, and I broke one last weekend,so need a replacement asap.


----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

im all for that kezza as i live not far from nerang rail st, time is no problem.lets see what the other ladies think of the date and place of meet ok???


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking forward to the 10th. Be nice to meet everyone. Shirley.


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Kessa,
I should be OK for the 10th - will be great to meet up with everyone.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Oh! Sob! Sob! I live too far away anyone from Port Macquarie

sob!


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

Just remembered that I have tickets for a linedance event on the Gold Coast that day so will have to pull out - sorry about that. I am so disappointed.


----------

